# In ear headset for MotoG



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dear friends,
I need in ear headphone for moto G:
* Budget around Rs 5k.
* Microphone must.
* Good bass 
* Good noise isolation
Its little confusing when I read few reviews. Kindly suggest.
Regards


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi,
Any info plz


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 25, 2014)

On the Cheap:
MI Pistons

Or go with vsonic.


----------



## gemangel (Oct 25, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Dear friends,
> I need in ear headphone for moto G:
> * Budget around Rs 5k.
> * Microphone must.
> ...





SoundMAGIC E10 with Noise Isolating Wired Headphones (Rs. 2,250)

The SoundMagic E10 are a good all-round
They're compact and light, so are comfortable to wear
They provide a decent bass thump and have a bit of high end sparkle.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 25, 2014)

Look for Shure SE215
Else VSonic VSD1 must be good too.
Tell us something of your taste


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi.
I like to listen Hindi ghazals, oldies, Marathi songs.
I like little more bass.
Thx


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 25, 2014)

Since you want a warmer signature, 
1.Shure SE215
2.VSonic GR07 (not available in India so look for GR06)


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi.
Does klipsch  s4 support microphone function for android? Or is it meant only for I phone?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 25, 2014)

No idea whatsoever
AFAIK someone in forum has them


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello.
I am inclined towards sound magic E10 . About to confirm it. 
Shall I ? Is it good set?  Rs 2700 on Amazon.
Regards


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 25, 2014)

It's okay ish .
The SM E10 is above average package but not excellent like VSonic one. Keep it as last resort.

IMO go ahead & buy GR06, you won't regret it


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 25, 2014)

OK boss.
Two doubts. 
What is ear guide? Do we always need while putting in v sonic ?
Does it have microphone function ?
Regards.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 25, 2014)

No mic. If mic is really must, you shall be loosing out a lot of good stuff for such great budget.

Ear guides are things to hold cable over ear.
GR07 fits only over ear(think of normal ear bud worn such that cable goes over ear) rather than standard fit & the guides make it easier..


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 25, 2014)

OK . Shall update soon. Thanks


----------



## Superayush (Oct 25, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Dear friends,
> I need in ear headphone for moto G:
> * Budget around Rs 5k.
> * Microphone must.
> ...



Vsonic GR06. (Microphone absent though)


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi.
Its so sad that even up to Rs 10k, good in ear headset with microphone and volume control compatible with android phone doesn't exist.
I envy apple people.


----------



## gemangel (Oct 26, 2014)

Try out a demo Bose® MIE2 mobile headset in bose showroomView attachment 14917


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 26, 2014)

Mi Piston is really great.
Sound quality way better than ES18 and with burn in matches E10


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hows sony xb70AP?
Any experience?


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2014)

Pistons do not work with Moto G, the buttons do not work properly, only the call button works, no volume control. Just a heads up.


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Any info for Sony?


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 26, 2014)

For sony buy sony xb90ex it has enhanced bass, gud sound


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 27, 2014)

Xb 90ex is not available on line anywhere


----------



## gemangel (Oct 27, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hows sony xb70AP?
> Any experience?




Sony MDR-XB70AP/B with In-Line Mic and Remote Extra Bass (XB) Wired Headset

Metal Heads with Mic support for Android smartphone under 3k is also very good


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

I have moto g and I didn't find either MI pistons or ES 18 to be working with it.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 28, 2014)

Get this.

Buy Klipsch Image S4a Android Device Compatible In-Ear Headphone with Mic (Black/Chrome) Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 28, 2014)

Klipsch s4 a already discontinued


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 28, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Klipsch s4 a already discontinued



You can get klipsch image s4 II same sound quality compared to klipsch image s4 but costs more, I own a image s4 it has good sound quality better than sony xb90ex except for bass , image s4 offer only a mild bass


----------



## ratul (Oct 28, 2014)

I am waiting for the Vsonic VSD5 to launch, if you are comfortable for waiting an indefinite period of time and ordering from outside india (lmue, penonaudio), i would suggest you too, or some options:
1. VSonic GR07 BE (Said to be the best earphones to be under $150, even $200, soon to be replaced with VSD7, if their launch date just confirms.)
2. Havi B3 Pro 1 (Need amp to shine, but really good)
3. VSonic VSD3/S (Best in the range, just bad cable quality reviews and straight jack bugs me).
4. Ostry KC06 (Great Sound, Solid build quality)


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi.
How is this ?
Beyerdynamic iDX 160 ie.
Quoted price is Rs 7k. It has microphone with in line apple compatible remote.
Regards,


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello friends,
Any info?


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 30, 2014)

Couldn't find any satisfactory reviews for that..


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh OK


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 30, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/audio/151895-hisound-audio-golden-crystal-review-crystalline-hush.html


IMO, get a piston v2 for 1k & VSonic(or any other decent set) for 4k that way you can enjoy music peacefully @home & have a mic on commute


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes boss. V sonic seems good option. It has ended my confusion.
Kindly give suggestion for my other thread on over the ear headset plz.
Regards.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 30, 2014)

ratul said:


> I am waiting for the Vsonic VSD5 to launch, if you are comfortable for waiting an indefinite period of time and ordering from outside india (lmue, penonaudio), i would suggest you too, or some options:
> 1. VSonic GR07 BE (Said to be the best earphones to be under $150, even $200, soon to be replaced with VSD7, if their launch date just confirms.)
> 2. Havi B3 Pro 1 (Need amp to shine, but really good)
> 3. VSonic VSD3/S (Best in the range, just bad cable quality reviews and straight jack bugs me).
> 4. Ostry KC06 (Great Sound, Solid build quality)




Where is my like button??


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi.
Where to source from? How to ship to India? 
I can try to get it from US as one of my relative is likely come from US to India by year end.
Is there any international online seller?
Thx


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 30, 2014)

Brief Impressions: VSonic GR07 Classic | The Headphone List

I guess classic is what you must be looking for

Also check hifinage.com for prices


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 30, 2014)

OK sure


----------



## sandynator (Oct 31, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi.
> Where to source from? How to ship to India?
> I can try to get it from US as one of my relative is likely come from US to India by year end.
> Is there any international online seller?
> Thx



Earphones - Vsonic - Lend Me UR ears

If investing a huge amount in IEM/ headphone then better get good quality source [player as well as files like Wav/ flac or 320 kbps mp3 at least] & amplifiers if needed so you can get best out of these hi end gears


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ya. I went through site. Seller doesn't take responsibility of custom clearance. How to tackle this?
Has anyone ordered from this site?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 31, 2014)

I had bought from MP4 nation but not lendmeurears..
They are official reseller of Vsonic so warranty is there & I was told that they heavily undervalue their packages so no customs. 
I was about to get VSD3 or havi  B3 pro 1 or OStry KC06 from them but had to postpone it..  

BTW customs is upon the LUCK factor....


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 31, 2014)

OK. But who will pay for custom as we won't be there in person. Does courier company pays and we are supposed to pay courier upon delivery?
Does combination of HTC one / Moto G with GR07 necessitates amplifier? If yes, which one?
How to source flac files of old Hindi, Marathi songs? I am ripping few CDs that I have.
Thx


----------



## sandynator (Oct 31, 2014)

The courier/postal services will do all needful & you just have to pay them the charges + their nominal fees as handling charges


----------



## sandynator (Oct 31, 2014)

Old Marathi & hindi ost can be bought & ripped accordingly.
Use quality rippers there are many freewares available like audio coder etc.


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Which is good ripper. I tried Poweramp, its paid. Free trial version didn't work too


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have placed order for v sonic GR 07 from Amazon US. Product is on its way. I shall receive it in India from my friend in mid Nov.
Thanks a lot for good advice. Special thanks to chaitanya.
Regards


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> I have placed order for v sonic GR 07 from Amazon US. Product is on its way. I shall receive it in India from my friend in mid Nov.
> Thanks a lot for good advice. Special thanks to chaitanya.
> Regards



Do post a review.


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Oct 31, 2014)

Surely, once I get it


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi.
Will there be any significant difference in sound quality of following players:
HTC one 
MotoG
And Fiiox3, this has Wolfson DAC. Is this player significantly better in terms of SQ?
Regards,


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 11, 2014)

From personal experience, my phone gets unhappy with my 32 ohm popular, so 40 ohm is lot for any general phone. 

X3 will do justice to them.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 11, 2014)

BTW, received them yet?


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yet to receive v sonic.
Should I get fiio x3 ? Or Moto G is okay for Hindi songs coupled with GR07?


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 11, 2014)

No mobile will work...
Not for any genre.
You may wanna buy a x3 or any player that can drive higher imp phones


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi chaitany,
Sorry. I didn't get you.
Kindly elaborate plz.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 11, 2014)

See each headphone has certain impedance(opposition to flow of current in lay man terms), any source has to force ample amount of current through the electromagnetic coil of headphone.

As the impedance rises the job of producing natural sound & delivering required power gets tougher on part of the source ( mobile, pmp...). 

In my observation, generally all current mobile phones easily drive IEM's up to 24 ohm impedance.
 My moto G is unable to drive my 32ohm IEM's (they get loud but don't reproduce what the laptop does, since laptop has greater power supply capacity).

Considering the fact that, your IEM's are 40 ohm ones, you must look source with ability to drive those.

IMO, for mobility you can look for Fiio X3 type players or if you are comfortable, youcan simply buy a cheaper external AMP for laptop...


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 11, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> See each headphone has certain impedance(opposition to flow of current in lay man terms), any source has to force ample amount of current through the electromagnetic coil of headphone.
> 
> As the impedance rises the job of producing natural sound & delivering required power gets tougher on part of the source ( mobile, pmp...).
> 
> ...



HI,
My main source is cell phone or portable MP (Yet to purchase).
Kindly suggest good cell phone which has very good ability to drive Vsonic GR07/ or top notch audio quality and good DAC. OR
Kindly tell me good but affordable PMP (No i pod please). Sony flagship models are not available in India/ very costly too. Warranty issue if we get from US.
Regards,


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 12, 2014)

Budget?


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,
Budget around Rs 15k. Can get it from USA.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 13, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi,
> Budget around Rs 15k. Can get it from USA.



Firstly Congrats!! Vsonic GR07 classic is gr8 choice. You will need some good amplifier to power them up in order to take optimum performance out of Vsonics.

Fiio X1 will be available with Proaudiohome soon just get in touch with them. In US its just 100 USD so the price may come out to 6200-6500 INR while if you get it in India then expect the price to be around 10k.

If do not want to invest more 7 want almost neutral source then try to source sandisk sansa clip plus or clip zip from US around 35 - 45 USD may be lesser. You can add good amplifier to it later on if required. If I'm correct clips can drive some 60 ohms Headphone without any sweat.

Hope this helps.. 

Update....
If you are sourcing from US check the price of Fiio X5 too X3 can fit the bill.


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi. 
How's fiio x3 review about :
Ease of UI
SQ
Firmware upgrades.
Kindly do tell if anyone has used it.
Is it worth purchasing?
Regards


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 14, 2014)

Well sansa clip is sensible since cheaper & supports rock box firmware & easily drives 16-50 ohm headphones.

Fiio X3, I have heard it has few glitches regarding firmware.. Dunno, how it is now.

BTW as far as SQ is concerned, I don't think there shall be much of difference for n00bs like us, save buck IMO


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi. 
What's technical difference between sansa fuze and clip?
Which is the best sansa to purchase?
Regards


----------



## sandynator (Nov 14, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi.
> What's technical difference between sansa fuze and clip?
> Which is the best sansa to purchase?
> Regards



IMO clip+ with rockbox best possible option & its cheap too @35 USD on amazon

fuze+ UI was very buggy initially when launched, improved a lot but still some minor bugs present.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 14, 2014)

+1 to clip


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thx a lot


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 14, 2014)

Amazon.com : SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 8 GB MP3 Player (Black) : MP3 Players & Accessories
Right?
But hows FiioX1 in comparison to sansa clip?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2014)

I just bought myself a Fiio X1, Fiio E11K and Philips SHL 3300 , this set up , for people who know is the poor mans gateway to HiEnd sound. The combo is very very articulate ly  matched to each other and sounds heaven. Total system cost Rs 6500+4300+1900 = Rs 12700 aprx. This combination has to be heard to be believed ,it will blow systems thrice its price out of the serene blue waters.

Now coming back to the point , Hell yes X3 is very good but IMHO opinion either get the X1 or the X5 ,X3 is nether here nor there middle of the road solution.Do not even compare a Sansa Clip with a Fiio X1 ...... Please there's a heaven above you be afraid!


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 15, 2014)

Now scores become 
X1 : 1(user review)
Clip : .5 (internet reviews)

BTW, [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION], try X1 without the amp & post the difference. Also any previous experiences with any DAP ?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2014)

X1 without amp sounds superb with Hiend IEMS like Sleek Audio and Etymotics or the Klipschs I own,why I say this here it is because these over 10K IEMs will lay bare if the recording or source has issues. The X1 is more musical,more resolved, more full bodied and powerful with great sound staging capability (compared to a Astell & Kern which is excellent) .Its far more involving over a Sans a any day and that is exactly what matters ,how the music draws you in to it and drive you to tears. 

Of course it can drive 40/50mm cans but hey we all know they do better with amps,hence.

I'm using DAPS from Creative Jukebox days!!!

Just now received cables from Oyaide , Japan.(oyaide elec top)   4 inch cable for DAP to AMP , damage Rs 2200! The set up is complete for now!


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 15, 2014)

X1 or clip??


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 15, 2014)

Seeing that damages are equal price wise, now I too vote for X1.
 [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION], dude you got some serious stuff, why not review them sometime?


----------



## sandynator (Nov 15, 2014)

kiranjoshi7 said:


> X1 or clip??



In terms of SQ Fiio X1 hands down...

  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]

Tell me more of Philips SHL3300 is it over the ears or on the ears...

Which IEMs will you compare them to??

I was totally unaware of SHL series. I guess its new one. 
Thanks..


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Seeing that damages are equal price wise, now I too vote for X1.
> [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION], dude you got some serious stuff, why not review them sometime?



I'm too damn lazy to review,if you ask me I'll tell you,but sitting down to write review....oh no! Brother bless me that I actually can buy serious stuff someday like the Mcintosh MHA100 and MHP 1000!! Right now I'm at just entry level man!


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 15, 2014)

For us that is serious...
You just write down couple of lines at a time & compile it over a period


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2014)

sandynator said:


> In terms of SQ Fiio X1 hands down...
> 
> [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]
> 
> ...



Its over the ear with high quality 40mm neodymium drivers,they have that typical Philips sound signature dark lively just right but this one has BASS and it doesn't kill any frequencies but the highs ain't as airy only when compared to Cans 3 times its price at least. As far detail retrieval they are excellent but dosnt get clinical,it retains the joy of listening to music intact. In short its musical.Bass is tight and with quantity but good bass not spoiler. I'm still breaking em in ,will comment more later.

- - - Updated - - -

One thing of mention this thing can be played very very very very loud almost ear bleed levels but without distortion. I tried this test on a Pioneer CDJ 200 and it held its ground and almost shamed my friend who owns a Technics RP 1200!! He ended up ordering one too. But remember this Philips is best driven with an amp or Hiend CD players Headphone outs,in short that feeds it lotsa current!

- - - Updated - - -

I have the snaps of the test and all gear related to Philips set up, but ooh again putting up in a host site and linking em here painful. Can mail all pics if somebody wanna see them!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 15, 2014)

SHL 3000
₹575/-
Access Denied


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 15, 2014)

I am getting inclined towards X1.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 15, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Its over the ear with high quality 40mm neodymium drivers,they have that typical Philips sound signature dark lively just right but this one has BASS and it doesn't kill any frequencies but the highs ain't as airy only when compared to Cans 3 times its price at least. As far detail retrieval they are excellent but dosnt get clinical,it retains the joy of listening to music intact. In short its musical.Bass is tight and with quantity but good bass not spoiler. I'm still breaking em in ,will comment more later.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info bro. So you mean to say even Nationite N2 , Clip & Fiio X1 are not sufficient to take out juice of these Philips SHL3300? 

Well I'm on lookout for good portable headphones for commuting as I cannot carry my Samson SR850 everywhere & it looks odd too . Will think of these or some KOSS but at later stage may be after upgrading to Fiio X1. Till then happy with Nationite N2.

BTW you saying just Entry level yourself


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2014)

They are best driven with an amp. The Headphones have a neutral sound signature with a emphasis in low end and don't sound too warm with any and all as the SHP 2500. People coming from SHP might find the SHL tad bright and attacking. SHPs bass shines even with phones, SHL does good with portable DAPs/phones too but needs an amp and then you are to a different level. Its louder over a SHP2500 hence might sound forward but it ain't actually. Detail retrieval is to be heard to be believed! But if you are looking at warmth at this price point look at Denon AH D 310 but at the cost of Details and overdose Bass. I'm lovingbthe SHLs neutrality musicality and the tight bass. Good Source and Recording makes it shine. Don't be scared its pretty forgiving to bad recordings too! This view is after a 2Hr break in low volumes. So final verdict only after 100 hrs!

Yes bro still entry level almost!


----------



## sandynator (Nov 15, 2014)

[MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]

Man!! You have just convinced me to book one but not ready to get amp as of now.
Shp2500 is good at what it does for a price but I doubt if these SHL3300 are better to Samson SR850. Bass will be definitely better to Samson.

If I had not booked Brainwavz M5 would have got these for sure.. 

BTW from where did you get Fiio X1 @6500??


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 15, 2014)

Fiios from US. Yes Sandy I still love the SHP 2500 it does what Can costing twice or even thrice from other brands can't even think of. The SHL 3300 does exactly that at Rs 1950 what other cans can't do at at Rs6000. Detail retrieval is eerie hiend good without being clinical at all. I can guarantee all songs you have heard before will sound new again with new details,it picks up basslines from commercial recordings too,but stops short of monitor boringness!!!!


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 15, 2014)

Me too going to source it from US soon


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 16, 2014)

FiiO X1-  Rs 8999 snapdeal click the link ! Access Denied


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Snapdeal mentions on board memory of 120 GB, its wrong. No internal memory in fiio.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 16, 2014)

I noticed that, may be wrong info or fake,but the seller score is good.

The SHL 3300 update....after more break in its sounding like the ATH M50X minus the brittle treble and at times overblown bass of the Audio Technica.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 17, 2014)

[MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]

I would love to checkout the snaps of the test and all gear related to Philips set up. Can you mail me??

my email id. : sandynator@gmail.com


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 17, 2014)

Sure   [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION]. 

Bought the Onkyo ES FC 300 just now from Snapdeal, they were available for Rs 6K only. They were retailing for 16 K last month  !!!! Couldnt resist. I'll send you onkyos pics on Saturday the rest I'll send now.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 17, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Sure   [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION].
> 
> Bought the Onkyo ES FC 300 just now from Snapdeal, they were available for Rs 6K only. They were retailing for 16 K last month  !!!! Couldnt resist. I'll send you onkyos pics on Saturday the rest I'll send now.



  

Add your impression of onkyo with that.

Thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 17, 2014)

Sure! Let's hope the onkyos sound good.


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 17, 2014)

hi friends,
I shall be ordering following stuff fron USA soon:
*Fiio X1
*Fiio E11K amp
*SanDisk Ultra 64GB UHI-I/Class 10 Micro SDXC Memory Card Up to 48MB/s With Adapter
Does X1 support above mentioned card?
Which cable should be brought to connect x1 with amp?
Any more suggestions please?
Regards


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2014)

The cable is mentioned in the previous page. Get a 128 GB card. I'm getting one I think it will support but don't take my word for it if it doesn't work I'll use it with my DSLR, I have a way out.

Update : Checked the Manual in details , X1 does support 128GB.  The X5 supports dual 128 GBs!!


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 18, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> The cable is mentioned in the previous page. Get a 128 GB card. I'm getting one I think it will support but don't take my word for it if it doesn't work I'll use it with my DSLR, I have a way out.
> 
> Update : Checked the Manual in details , X1 does support 128GB.  The X5 supports dual 128 GBs!!



Hi,
Tried to find out cable from source you mentioned, but could not find on that Japanese site.
Kindly give details of cable. Does this cable is far better than what we get with fiio amp?
Thx


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2014)

Its L16. If you have the ears for it of course its better.


----------



## kiranjoshi7 (Nov 20, 2014)

Fiio L16 on Amazon US is for USD18 while same on snap deal is for Rs 900. How's this possible?
Is snap deal stuff fake?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2014)

Snapdeal could be selling fake.High Chances!


----------



## joshiks7 (Nov 23, 2014)

hi,
Finally ordered following from amazon USA:
*Fiio x1
*Leather cover for x1
*Anker mini power bank 3200 mah
*Transcend external SSD 256Gb
I will get it in middle of January 2015 as my friend will be coming at that time.
Thx


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 28, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

Hi friends,
I finally got hold of my GR07 today. I have attached images above. 
Quality and built is top notch. Excellent fit, though little tricky to begin with.
What an amazing SQ? I never knew songs will be so enjoyable. Miles ahead as compared stock IEM that I got with HTC M7. Very clear, crisp, excellent SQ.
Imagine how would GR07 sound with FLAC songs on my fiiox1 (I shall receive it in middle of JAN 15).
Thanks a lot all friends who helped me choose this (esp Chaitanya, the incinerator)
_Its very good sound investment._
Regards,


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats! Great audio gear there.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 29, 2014)

joshiks7 said:


> View attachment 15061View attachment 15062View attachment 15062View attachment 15063View attachment 15063
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Gr8 Gear bro.....
I would say its king of IEM's Below 150 USD.

BTW whats the total damage? Any customs duty if you bought online?


----------



## joshiks7 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot.
My friend brought it from USA. Total cost 100USD.


----------



## ratul (Dec 29, 2014)

joshiks7 said:


> View attachment 15061View attachment 15062View attachment 15062View attachment 15063View attachment 15063
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Great pics, awesome price and purchase, congrats.


----------



## joshiks7 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thx a lot


----------

